# free patterns for left overs



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.morehousefarm.com/Knitting/with/Leftover/Yarn/110420017/

Some free patterns hand puppet dolls clothing shawl chair pads etc


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

aren't they cute.. and the bag pattern is very nice the technique could be used for many things... even a real baby with a little bit of math...


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Adorable ...Nice to use up left overs.


----------



## Suzih (Jan 1, 2012)

These are cute but they are copy protected so I cannot print them out to make for my grand daughters. : ( I am not good at following a pattern on the puter at the same time I am trying to knit the item. Boo Hoo.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Suzih said:


> These are cute but they are copy protected so I cannot print them out to make for my grand daughters. : ( I am not good at following a pattern on the puter at the same time I am trying to knit the item. Boo Hoo.


see what you mean, it offers a print friendly page, but you cant print! I even tried joliprint and got a mostly blank page


----------



## Suzih (Jan 1, 2012)

hennie said:


> Suzih said:
> 
> 
> > These are cute but they are copy protected so I cannot print them out to make for my grand daughters. : ( I am not good at following a pattern on the puter at the same time I am trying to knit the item. Boo Hoo.
> ...


I tried the print friendly page too. No luck.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

try-----highlighting the pattern--press ctrl and c then go into your word programme (mine is microsoft office) press paste (ctrl and v) this should put it onto your word window which you can print (or save for printing later)


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> try-----highlighting the pattern--press ctrl and c then go into your word programme (mine is microsoft office) press paste (ctrl and v) this should put it onto your word window which you can print (or save for printing later)


whhhooooo It worked ..thank you xx


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

annehill said:


> http://www.morehousefarm.com/Knitting/with/Leftover/Yarn/110420017/
> 
> Some free patterns hand puppet dolls clothing shawl chair pads etc


Thanks for this link, I liked several of her free patterns as I make doll/bear clothes. I think I will order some of her DPN's too.
good prices.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

you are welcome hennie this is the first time I have been able to help anybody on this forum as I do not knit any where as well as the rest of you --I am a plain and purl girl but I love it here,,,and I really love looking at all the photos of the projects.


----------

